# Flight approved big out bag



## Snobles (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey everybody, new to the site. Not too new to prepping, only about 2 years. I have a job that requires me to fly every two weeks and I don't have my truck, which already bothers me in it self but that's another story, but I'm trying to put together a bag that I can fly with and when the shtf I have some stuff to get back home. I do have 2 large totes that my work ships to where I am and I can put almost anything in. I would like everything to fit in one bag if I had to get out in a hurry. I wouldn't want to put my guns in them as I do spend a lot of time in new jersey. My job also always has me on a coast or a river that leads to the coast if that's any consulation. I have been thinking about this for a while and need some help. Thanks in advance.


----------

